

Show HN: Trailer to the game I've been working on for past year - Artour
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EEjao2h9Ugw

======
Artour
If anyone is interested in trying it out

Android Steps

1\. Join the group: [https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ink-the-game-
beta](https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ink-the-game-beta)

2\. Download from here:
[https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.goldengamesstudios....](https://play.google.com/apps/testing/com.goldengamesstudios.inkthegame)

iOS Steps:

1\. email your iOS username to: artourg@goldengamestudios.com

------
jon121
Looks good! Waiting to hear back on the iOS beta :)

